# Leon Hinde - Investor Signals



## sharone (18 April 2014)

Has anyone heard of “Investor Signals” run by Leon Hinde?  I have been getting emails from this organisation for a few months and wondering if it is the same Leon Hinde who was involved with Market Analyser and the Sharemarket College about 10 years ago.”


----------



## pixel (18 April 2014)

sharone said:


> Has anyone heard of “Investor Signals” run by Leon Hinde?  I have been getting emails from this organisation for a few months and wondering if it is the same Leon Hinde who was involved with Market Analyser and the Sharemarket College about 10 years ago.”




Hi Sharon;
He is indeed the Founder of MDS Financial, developer of Market Analyser. How time flies - I bought the Analyser 15 years ago. 
As far as I know though, his connection with the Sharemarket College has only been as a supplier: For a while, they sold the Market Analyser and taught their students the basics of T/A, using his program.

Since the merger of MDS, Bourse, Trader Dealer, and D2MX, Leon has taken some time off and is now running Investorsignals as an Investment Advisory service, focusing on the ASX Top 50. 
I have been subscribed to his webinars, which are meanwhile published every week on YouTube.
Check http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=investor+signals for many hours of "backtesting".


----------



## sharone (3 June 2014)

pixel said:


> Hi Sharon;
> He is indeed the Founder of MDS Financial, developer of Market Analyser. How time flies - I bought the Analyser 15 years ago.
> As far as I know though, his connection with the Sharemarket College has only been as a supplier: For a while, they sold the Market Analyser and taught their students the basics of T/A, using his program.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the insight. 

Are you making money from the Investor Signals' Investment Advisory Service run by Leon Hinde?


----------



## Muschu (4 June 2014)

Hi

I've never heard of this guy or his service.  There seems to be a lot of info available "free".

Is this a reputable service?


----------



## pixel (4 June 2014)

sharone said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> Are you making money from the Investor Signals' Investment Advisory Service run by Leon Hinde?




If by that, you mean Do I receive a commission? The answer is No.
When I come across a useful source of information, or a person who *in my opinion* is genuine and knows what he is talking about, I have no compunction referring to such source of information when asked a pertinent question.

Otherwise, yes, I have been making money from incorporating other people's ideas into my own trading and investment decisions. However, as I'm responsible for my own trades, I don't go as far as paying other people to make these decisions, let alone do the investing, for me.


----------



## Muschu (4 June 2014)

Hi Pixel

I didn't read the other post as suggesting you receive a commisision .... And consider your general approach extremely sensible.

I've had a quick look at Hinde and may investigate further.

Regards

Rick








pixel said:


> If by that, you mean Do I receive a commission? The answer is No.
> When I come across a useful source of information, or a person who *in my opinion* is genuine and knows what he is talking about, I have no compunction referring to such source of information when asked a pertinent question.
> 
> Otherwise, yes, I have been making money from incorporating other people's ideas into my own trading and investment decisions. However, as I'm responsible for my own trades, I don't go as far as paying other people to make these decisions, let alone do the investing, for me.


----------



## sharone (4 June 2014)

Pixel your response is tortuous. I did not ask if you received a commission from Leon Hinde, I asked if you were making money on the Stock Market from the advice provided by Leon Hinde. 




pixel said:


> If by that, you mean Do I receive a commission? The answer is No.
> When I come across a useful source of information, or a person who *in my opinion* is genuine and knows what he is talking about, I have no compunction referring to such source of information when asked a pertinent question.
> 
> Otherwise, yes, I have been making money from incorporating other people's ideas into my own trading and investment decisions. However, as I'm responsible for my own trades, I don't go as far as paying other people to make these decisions, let alone do the investing, for me.


----------



## pixel (5 June 2014)

sharone said:


> Pixel your response is tortuous. I did not ask if you received a commission from Leon Hinde, I asked if you were making money on the Stock Market from the advice provided by Leon Hinde.




Apologies, Sharone;

on re-reading my reply, I can understand that it can give rise to misinterpretation. That was not my intention. I merely tried to cover my overall attitude to advisory services in general.

I didn't take offense at all at your question - assuming that's the meaning of "tortuous"? (English being only my third language, some nuances still escape me.  )

Of course, there are two ways a poster can "make money" from a source like Leon's. And as I had stated before that I've known Leon for 15 years, and still use and recommend his products, I replied the way I did in complete honesty and unemotionally.


----------



## sharone (5 June 2014)

pixel said:


> Apologies, Sharone;
> 
> on re-reading my reply, I can understand that it can give rise to misinterpretation. That was not my intention. I merely tried to cover my overall attitude to advisory services in general.
> 
> ...




You continue to confuse me Pixel. 

FYI Tortuous means “full of twists and turns”. As you appear rather internet savvy, I am sure you could have worked that meaning out for yourself rather than expressing your excuse that English is your third language!

I am curious regarding your post. “There are two ways a poster can “make money” from a source like Leon’. Could you explain further please? 

I am most inquisitive what products you still use and endorse of Leon Hinde’s. Please enlighten me in a manner than is succinct and not tortuous.


----------



## luutzu (7 June 2014)

sharone said:


> You continue to confuse me Pixel.
> 
> FYI Tortuous means “full of twists and turns”. As you appear rather internet savvy, I am sure you could have worked that meaning out for yourself rather than expressing your excuse that English is your third language!
> 
> ...




Might want to be nicer when asking for help, no?


----------



## CFDtrader1 (8 June 2014)

Leon hinde not stockbroker or advisor lot of his recommendations he's doesn't follow through himself.  He relies on members to buy his recommendations so he receives brokerages

It's a 2 man operations or one woman I believe but she left early 2014 

Signals not worth following


----------



## pixel (9 June 2014)

CFDtrader1 said:


> Leon hinde not stockbroker or advisor lot of his recommendations he's doesn't follow through himself.  He relies on members to buy his recommendations so he receives brokerages
> 
> It's a 2 man operations or one woman I believe but she left early 2014
> 
> Signals not worth following




Methinks you're missing the point.
I'm not privy to his personal trading records, but out of academic interest: How do you know which of his "recommendations" he does and doesn't follow? As to clients buying his recommendations: Name one regular advisory service that's free of charge...

In his weekly Top-50 commentary, he focuses on strategies that increase cash flow, adding option premiums - at the right time and reasonable strike - to dividend income. (They're actually freely available on YouTube.)


----------

